# 2012 Cruze has no compression on all cylinders



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The timing belt is broke.

There's really no other reason for all 4 cylinders to be dead at the same time. Specially if you were driving down the freeway when it just died.

It might be possible for head gasket or head but you would have had some type of warning before breaking.


----------



## Ammy (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey I have a 2012 holden Cruz that said service soon and pretty much straight away after that lost boost have replaced turbo but still no boost any ideas on what else I can do


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Please tell us the kilometers on the odometer.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> The timing belt is broke.
> 
> There's really no other reason for all 4 cylinders to be dead at the same time. Specially if you were driving down the freeway when it just died.
> 
> It might be possible for head gasket or head but you would have had some type of warning before breaking.





Danycacks said:


> The timing belt is fine and in place so it didn't go out of time.


They already said the belt was fine....

I'd check the tensioner and make sure it's working properly. It could have skipped teeth if the tensioner failed


----------



## Danycacks (Mar 17, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> They already said the belt was fine....
> 
> I'd check the tensioner and make sure it's working properly. It could have skipped teeth if the tensioner failed


Thank you i will look into this and get back to you guys.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

WillL84 said:


> They already said the belt was fine....
> 
> I'd check the tensioner and make sure it's working properly. It could have skipped teeth if the tensioner failed


I've seen 100's of fine looking timing belts that were broke. I've also seen a few fine looking belts out of time.

Looking at the belt is not an indicator of whether it's fine or out of time or not.

But I'll change the wording to timing belt issue.


----------



## Ammy (Mar 17, 2020)

ralph1981 said:


> Please tell us the kilometers on the odometer.


 Just clocked over to 100,000


----------



## MyChevy (Jan 10, 2020)

Just keep in mind while your looking at the pistons, if the camshaft is out of time, you will loose compression in all 4. Pretty sure.


----------



## Danycacks (Mar 17, 2020)

Well it was the head gasket, they didn't want to let out everything at first and looks like they overheated the car and head gasket blew. Thank you all very much for your inputs and sorry for now going all in and checking head gasket. Appreciate you all! Have a good day!


----------

